# Reissue question



## Starrynight44 (Aug 31, 2019)

Can items be reissued a second or third time? I just want
celestes telescope but i think i want the cinnamoroll backpack
first but i want to be sure i can get it another time.


----------



## Ras (Sep 2, 2019)

It's probable, but there's no guarantee. And there's no telling how long it might be until it comes back up.


----------



## Starrynight44 (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks for replying, I've decided now to just get it the backpack is gone anyways now


----------

